# Satellite tracker ... tracking the satellite that is falling to earth NOW



## Melensdad

Check out the link below.   It allows you to track this failing satellite that is supposed to crash into the earth before the end of the day TODAY.  It is only traveling a 4.52 miles per second in orbit!  

http://www.n2yo.com/


----------



## mbsieg

are you sure that's not the Obamacare website it says temporarily unavailable


----------



## Melensdad

mbsieg said:


> are you sure that's not the Obamacare website it says temporarily unavailable


There may be more than 6 people served on the satellite tracking website, just like the ObamaCare website


----------



## mbsieg

http://www.theweatherspace.com/2013...m-unknown-crash-to-earth-pieces-will-survive/


try this one!! This one was put up by the gop


----------



## Melensdad

mbsieg said:


> http://www.theweatherspace.com/2013...m-unknown-crash-to-earth-pieces-will-survive/
> 
> 
> try this one!! This one was put up by the gop



OK so this only tracks the satellite going to the right


----------



## ChocoCat

I'm gonna need another bag please... when you getta chance thank you.


----------



## road squawker

Melensdad said:


> .... It is only traveling a 4.52 miles per second in orbit!
> 
> http://www.n2yo.com/




 only? ........... thats about 16,272 MPH


----------

